# "I've Been Studying"



## rpbrown (Jun 25, 2013)

I have seen this written several times by people waiting to be initiated. 

My question is what have they been studying?

 I have always been taught the traditional "mouth to ear" as it is supposed to be done. It concerns me that there appears to be written material that some have obtained and are reading. Since this is against the obligation, I am not sure I could vote for someone that has "been studying"

Your thoughts?


----------



## CStevenson (Jun 25, 2013)

I am not sure what they were studying.  Maybe the term they should use would be researching.  However, I am not sure if I would deny a vote to someone, even if they have stumbled across a document which may or may not outline any part of Masonry.  I took the obligation, but if they are waiting to be initiated, they have not.  I would find that honest curiosity a sign of interest and hope it would lead to sincerity to the work and the craft.  I do however, understand your hesitation.  

Just my thoughts.


----------



## j_gimpy (Jun 25, 2013)

I may have used this term, and in my case I just meant that I was studying what Freemasonry is; its ethos, not its rituals, practices, etc. using Lodge and Grand Lodge websites. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## JJones (Jun 25, 2013)

I always dislike it when I hear this and I've seen a few candidates who acted as though they already know everything and are just going through the formality of joining.

I find it can be hard to teach someone with pre-conceived notions, especially if they already think they know everything about the subject.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 25, 2013)

JJones said:


> I always dislike it when I hear this and I've seen a few candidates who acted as though they already know everything and are just going through the formality of joining.
> 
> I find it can be hard to teach someone with pre-conceived notions, especially if they already think they know everything about the subject.



I've read a report of someone who memorized a large amount of ritual out of an expose' book before being initiated and then was frustrated that it's harder to memorize a second version than it is the first version.  Having memorized most of the ritual in two jurisdictions while going through the line twice I experienced that as well.  If asked I advise against expose books.  Books on Masonic history and philosophy is a different matter.  I like it when a candidate reads those.

Knowing what he's getting involved in to me is good but details of the ritual is not.  It's called Initiation for a reason.  I deliberately went in cold not having any idea what would happen.  Other candidates want to more more so they read books like "On the Threshold" that give a brief outline.


----------



## Starr (Jun 25, 2013)

I lack of some to seek further light (knowledge) amazes me.  I call it studying because that is what it is. Studying a subject like you would in school, only Freemasonry is a broad topic. While I know I have much to learn since I'm only an EA and I do listen to those around me to learn from other as much or more than I learn from book.  Those around me should be willing to listen and possibly learn from me as well.  I feel if everyone takes that point of view, we will all find ourselves a little closer to the truth we seek. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jun 25, 2013)

I call it studying, though what I'm really doing is learning the ritual of opening and closing, as well as conferring, and the senior deacon' s parts, mouth-to-ear with one of the instructors at a neighboring lodge. We meet weekly to recite, with me being expected to cover all parts, and I spend several hours a week practicing, reciting to myself, with an occasional reference to the monitor for the few things that can be found there.  Likewise, I'll spend an hour or two working with our young EAs and FCs, on the respective parts of their proficiency lectures.  Very much like the "blab schools"  of frontier days, when there were no books or slates, and all instruction was oral.  You gotta learn it somehow when it's not proper to be written...


----------



## Starr (Jun 25, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> I've read a report of someone who memorized a large amount of ritual out of an expose' book before being initiated and then was frustrated that it's harder to memorize a second version than it is the first version.  Having memorized most of the ritual in two jurisdictions while going through the line twice I experienced that as well.  If asked I advise against expose books.  Books on Masonic history and philosophy is a different matter.  I like it when a candidate reads those.
> 
> Knowing what he's getting involved in to me is good but details of the ritual is not.  It's called Initiation for a reason.  I deliberately went in cold not having any idea what would happen.  Other candidates want to more more so they read books like "On the Threshold" that give a brief outline.



It is the history and philosophy I have been studying.  I started reading through the GL of New York library reading list. I don't plan on reading any further than the ground floor list until I reach Master Mason.  I have been slowing looking for and getting the other books on the list when I find them used. What I have read so far is very interesting and adds another point of view to my thought process. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Pscyclepath said:


> I call it studying, though what I'm really doing is learning the ritual of opening and closing, as well as conferring, and the senior deacon' s parts, mouth-to-ear with one of the instructors at a neighboring lodge. We meet weekly to recite, with me being expected to cover all parts, and I spend several hours a week practicing, reciting to myself, with an occasional reference to the monitor for the few things that can be found there. Likewise, I'll spend an hour or two working with our young EAs and FCs, on the respective parts of their proficiency lectures. Very much like the "blab schools" of frontier days, when there were no books or slates, and all instruction was oral. You gotta learn it somehow when it's not proper to be written...



I do not have issues with this as you are apparantly a MM already. Where I have a problem is with a candidate to "be studying" before his initiation. As someone stated before, we have had a couple come through that said they were ready to turn in their work a week after initiation and no mentor assigned yet (we assign our mentors at the first study meeting after the degree). Therefore they have been reading somewhere. I know it is probably on the internet but the only way to get the true and total experience is to learn it the traditional way. That is what helps build the brotherhood of friendship and brotherly love.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been interested in joining a lodge for 5 years and I finally dove in. It took that long for me to wrap my head around what I was doing. It was not a 5 minute decision.

I am not from a long line of Masons. In fact, I think I am the first in my family so I did not have much to pull on. My only exposure to a mason was when I met a man who was a childhood friend of my in-laws. I picked his brain for a while. He said if I have any serious thoughts about joining that I should not read about the rituals on the net.

I have experience with message forums so the first thing I did was google up "masonic forums" and landed on the one that appears first. I wont post links out of respect for this forum. 

I've read public masonic discussions and knew what clandestine, irregular and regular lodges were before becoming a mason. Why certain states do not recognize PHA lodges etc.

After seeing several people metion freemasonry for dummies I went ahead and bought the book to do some more reading. However I still had no idea how involved the memory work was and what it was composed of. After being voted favorable I was told not to try and get a head start by reading something off the net or to look at the rituals for the degrees.

So "I've studied" for years but only to make an informed decision to go down to the lodge and speak to the guys about joining.

Without asking "what he studied" we might be judging someone harshly for doing due diligence to join the fraternity.

Edited: After being initiated I was thirsty for info. Our lodge holds educational classes a week or two after the degree. MM on down to the degree we are speaking about are allowed to attend. If it is for a FC explanation and you are a new FC you are strongly encouraged to attend  I found it refreshing to have a Past Mater break down the obligation and Inner Chamber lecture into plain english and answer questions. Sitting home between degrees is frustrating because asides from the memory work it feels like you could and should be doing so much more so like many others I seek out places like this to read and participate in.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 26, 2013)

Limiting the term "study" to the use of written materials is actually an aberration from the point of view of human history. One can study through purely oral means. At one time, it was even considered questionable whether or not anything could be learned through written materials. Consider Plato's send-up of writing in the Phaedrus, after all.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I have been interested in joining a lodge for 5 years and I finally dove in. It took that long for me to wrap my head around what I was doing. It was not a 5 minute decision.
> 
> I am not from a long line of Masons. In fact, I think I am the first in my family so I did not have much to pull on. My only exposure to a mason was when I met a man who was a childhood friend of my in-laws. I picked his brain for a while. He said if I have any serious thoughts about joining that I should not read about the rituals on the net.
> 
> ...



There is a difference in studying and getting information to make an informed decision.

AS for study after the degrees, we have a study night every week except the weeks of stated meeting (and sometimes even then). Those that need to study the work break up into small groups around the lodge, each group with at least 1 MM that is a mentor. The remaining MM's, usually officers retire into the lodge room to work on degree work, opening and closing, and whatever else needs to be worked on.

As I mentioned earlier, these are not what I have a problem with. I too sought information to make an informed decision before turning in my petition. What I have a problem with is those that know the work the following week after initiation before any study groups  have been assembled. This has happened a couple of times at 2 different lodges and both times the new EA got upset that he was made to wait his proper time before moving on.


----------



## Starr (Jun 26, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> There is a difference in studying and getting information to make an informed decision.
> 
> AS for study after the degrees, we have a study night every week except the weeks of stated meeting (and sometimes even then). Those that need to study the work break up into small groups around the lodge, each group with at least 1 MM that is a mentor. The remaining MM's, usually officers retire into the lodge room to work on degree work, opening and closing, and whatever else needs to be worked on.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, these are not what I have a problem with. I too sought information to make an informed decision before turning in my petition. What I have a problem with is those that know the work the following week after initiation before any study groups  have been assembled. This has happened a couple of times at 2 different lodges and both times the new EA got upset that he was made to wait his proper time before moving on.



I see where you are coming from. 

I'm currently only an EA and I turned my work in after about 4 weeks.  I have to wait until sometime in Sept for FC.  I don't take issue with waiting.  If I was told I had to wait another month or year or more, I would wait.  I would prefer to move through the degrees to help the lodge in ways I currently cannot, but if it was required I would wait. 

Seems like to comes down to the individuals you are talking about.  I have not been involved for long but my guess is they will be the guys (I have heard about and seen) who get through the degrees and never come back to the blue lodge. 

I don't completely understand why that happens but to seems to common.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tyep3rd (Jun 26, 2013)

I am a 19 year old young man who has been interested in masonry and i have asked a professor on my campus about becoming one. He told me to keep up with my studies, as a young man im learning that u cant believe everything u read so i am asking how should i study.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 26, 2013)

Learn by doing. Study not by reading about the masonic experience in a dusty volume, but by experiencing it yourself. Find a lodge, meet brothers, be initiated, labor in the quarry. Then when you have been raised, then, seek further knowledge in masonic resources. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Jun 26, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Learn by doing. Study not by reading about the masonic experience in a dusty volume, but by experiencing it yourself. Find a lodge, meet brothers, be initiated, labor in the quarry. Then when you have been raised, then, seek further knowledge in masonic resources.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I agree partially with this but I also (personally) believe that we should strive to be well read as masons...especially on masonic material.


----------



## crono782 (Jun 26, 2013)

JJones said:


> I agree partially with this but I also (personally) believe that we should strive to be well read as masons...especially on masonic material.



Oh absolutely. I meant save hitting the masonic books until after becoming a master. Then diving in and consuming masonic knowledge beyond your initial instruction. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 27, 2013)

JJones said:


> I agree partially with this but I also (personally) believe that we should strive to be well read as masons...especially on masonic material.



Absolutely, but not until after you are a MM


----------



## tyep3rd (Jun 27, 2013)

Another question the princehall lodge in washington dc would that be a good place to start? Or the scottish rite lodge in alexandria VA


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 28, 2013)

tyep3rd said:


> Another question the princehall lodge in washington dc would that be a good place to start? Or the scottish rite lodge in alexandria VA



All legitimate Scottish Rite requires that you already be a Master Mason before they will admit you.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 28, 2013)

tyep3rd said:


> Another question the princehall lodge in washington dc would that be a good place to start?



Either regular GL in DC would be good.  I suggest you show up to a few near you, meet the brothers, then decide.  Showing up in person before the monthly meeting is the best way to become a Mason so go ahead and do that to decide among the lodges near you as well.

http://www.mwphgldc.com/lodges/

http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/lodge-locator.html


----------



## tyep3rd (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for the info


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 29, 2013)

I have used the term "studying" when referring to the memorization work for the proficiency exams of the degrees. 
In NJ, we do a lot of word of mouth, but also each candidate recieves a copy of the exam (written in cypher) for each of the Blue Lodge degrees. NJ also provides each candidate with a book by Carl Claudy which adds some extra light to the lessons themselves. For example, upon initiation, I recieved the cypher for the exam and the Entered Apprentice Claudy book. After proving proficient as an EA, I recieved the FC exam (in cypher) and the FC Claudy book. Same will done for MM. I cannot speak for any other juristictions, but that is how New Jersey does things nowadays.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 29, 2013)

JJones said:


> I always dislike it when I hear this and I've seen a few candidates who acted as though they already know everything and are just going through the formality of joining.
> 
> I find it can be hard to teach someone with pre-conceived notions, especially if they already think they know everything about the subject.



This is generally how our society is outside of Freemasonry.  Google has made everyone an instant expert on everything, so really the joy of learning is becoming a parrot of someone else's view points.  Reading others esoteric thoughts on Freemasonry can be enlightening, but you have to experience it, and live through it first.  Otherwise you are in essence intellectually eating regurgitated thought, and unable to fully understand the ritual and internalize it for yourself.

We are not a mail order enlightenment organization, our core comes from our ability to meet, and do the work as Masons.  There are plenty of mail order groups out there that will provide you with all the fancy titles, and all you have to do is read a book, and write an essay.

We are thankfully much more than that, and sometimes that is lost on the profane.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## widows son (Jun 29, 2013)

*&quot;I've Been Studying&quot;*

Well put Bro. Vick


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 29, 2013)

Very well said, Bro. Vick.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2013)

I googled it bro Vic and you are right Masonry is an experience that inspires the pursuit of knowledge and self growth!  Although I think mail order enlightment is a little bit harsh for those "others" some of those organazitions offer good information but it is up to the candidate whether they are bestowed the wisdom of their mailings.  You are correct though candidates that usually gravitate to those places are looking for a quick fix and a fancy title.  On the other hand I see those kind come and go in our craft as well as we make it easier and cheaper to join.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2013)

rhitland said:


> Although I think mail order enlightment is a little bit harsh for those "others" some of those organazitions offer good information but it is up to the candidate whether they are bestowed the wisdom of their mailings.



Is any brother also an AMORC member?  I keep reading Rosicrucian material and my interest level keeps gradually asking for more.


----------



## Starr (Jul 1, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Is any brother also an AMORC member?  I keep reading Rosicrucian material and my interest level keeps gradually asking for more.



I just looked it up and noticed they have a publication out about Kabbalah. I will have to look that one over.  If you have not read it yet I would recommend: The Way of the Craftsman by W. Kirk MacNulty 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2013)

AMROC is a legit organization.  I know a few in the group and they love it though I have never joined myself.  They do offer information in the mail but also have brick and mortar buildings as well if you are lucky enough to live close.  They offer allot of information on their site to their purpose and history very interesting stuff.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2013)

rhitland said:


> AMROC is a legit organization.  I know a few in the group and they love it though I have never joined myself.  They do offer information in the mail but also have brick and mortar buildings as well if you are lucky enough to live close.  They offer allot of information on their site to their purpose and history very interesting stuff.



Before I petitioned the AMORC was on my list of organizations to consider.  Their physical lodges are few and far between.  That's why I stopped considering them at that time.  They have no connection to Masonry and have no conflict with Masonry.  Because I've been so happy with Masonry I have generally not put much thought into the organizations I considered but did not petition.  Because of their Rosicrucian material the AMORC keeps coming up and once again I have begun to consider them.


----------



## legorix (Feb 23, 2014)

AMORC and Freemasonry are very much compatible. Both Orders compliment each other in many ways. The common denominator between them being "Enlightenment." I have been a member of both fraternities for many years and can attest to the positive effects they have equally had in my life. Both Orders are Initiatory and the focus is self improvement, lays their biggest similarity. 

I will also add that those brothers who find affinity with the esoteric and enjoy studying and learning on their own will find AMORC to be quite fulfilling. I would also like to say that The Scottish Rite with its myriad of esoteric lessons is transformational and will provide the initiate with much food for thought

To put it succinctly: in this world there are many streams and rivers which eventually lead into the ocean. They have different names and might appear different in their form, yet they all contain water. Truth is much the same way, the vessel might look different yet the essence is the same

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------

